# Da Rookies Buildz Here



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

Whats going on my fellow model car enthusiasts....my name is matt and i live in southern california where the weather is warmer.....i love to build models but the only problem is that i dont have much time to build them due to work...or play or just whatever.....now its time to step my game up and start cranking out those models.........YOU GUYS CAN CALL ME ROOKIE, cause ive only been modeling for like a year really......but my goal is to lay down some top notch paint jobs, interiors and the realistic cars you guys have seen.....that it for now...time for model building...hahaha...thanks for reading guys....have a blessed day.


this is like my second or third OFFICIAL model i built......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks good rookie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

clean lookin bomb rookie keep up the good work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 11 2009, 03:40 PM~12974102
> *looks good rookie
> *


X2 & welcome to LIL.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks fellas......this was just a car i built to match the one i really want in real life......thanks for all the comps.....more builds coming soooooon..    after i finish


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW, THAT IS KLEAN BRO!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND WELCOME TO LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice and clean build rookie! Keep it up, if you want to learn the tricks of the trade, you are in the right place!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

1962 impala......this build was completely stock except for the photoecthed parts  and the scratchbuilt exhaust pipes coming out the back (made from a hanger)..and some pegasus dayton wire wheels. i think this was my first build....




























UNFORTUNATELY I DONT HAVE ANY PICS OF THESE BUILDS BUT I WILL POST UP IN THE FUTURE ALL OF MY DETALIED STEP BY STEP PICS OF ALL MY BUILDS.....PEACE TO THE MIDDLE EAST.......


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work homie! Can't wait to see some more builds. Welcome to layitlow.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

nice work bro welcome to layitlow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHERE IN SOCAL?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice builds Welcome to Layitlow!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 11 2009, 02:08 PM~12974311
> *WHERE IN SOCAL?
> *


SAN GABRIEL VALLEY........  

U ARE IN VENTURA...??


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE RIDES BRO :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, you used photo etch on your first build? I haven't even tried P.E. yet.


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to L.I.L


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 11 2009, 03:20 PM~12974830
> *Damn, you used photo etch on your first build? I haven't even tried P.E. yet.
> *


yup and the best way to start is to do some research first and then just buy them man.....theyre not as hard to apply as THEY say.....i applied them using a small amount of epoxy.....it works great...!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WELCOME BRO


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Welcome bro, nice builds


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 11 2009, 04:16 PM~12975311
> *Welcome bro, nice builds
> *


x2


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks to everyone i feel very welcome here......i willl post more of my models in progress as soon as i can take some pictures.......but once again thanks to everyone for making me feel welcome here....its not easy being a rookie with all of these bad azz cars here on this site.....im a very humble.. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

clean builds bro, welcome 2 lay it low


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 11 2009, 01:16 PM~12974357
> *SAN GABRIEL VALLEY........
> 
> U ARE IN VENTURA...??
> *


YEAH OXNARD / VENTURA AREA. BUILDS ARE CLEAN!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 11 2009, 04:20 PM~12975888
> *thanks to everyone i feel very welcome here......i willl post more of my models in progress as soon as i can take some pictures.......but once again thanks to everyone for making me feel welcome here....its not easy being a rookie with all of these bad azz cars here on this site.....im a very humble.. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


we all have a starting point. take a look at everyone's builds. compare first page to the last, you will see that EVERYONE has progressed here and learned new tricks. clean ass cars. you should come to pegasus hobbies for their model meetings and check out some cars in person and get to know the other builders. 
WELCOME HOME


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 11 2009, 11:53 PM~12980447
> *we all have a starting point. take a look at everyone's builds. compare first page to the last, you will see that EVERYONE has progressed here and learned new tricks. clean ass cars. you should come to pegasus hobbies for their model meetings and check out some cars in person and get to know the other builders.
> WELCOME HOME
> *


sounds good....ill be at the next meeting at pegasus...its after the citrus nationals on the 21st....im just starting to get into models. ive only been to one model meeting but hopefully i can make it more often... :biggrin: :biggrin: ......my phtobuckets been acting up so i will just post all my pics again and a little progress work im getting done......


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

MY BAD......IM POSTING BACK UP MY MODELS THAT WERE DELETED FROM PAGE 1. THESE ARE MODELS IVE COMPLETED RECENTLY....I WILL POST LATR MY PICS OF IN PROGRESS STUFF.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 27 2009, 11:40 AM~13129511
> *MY BAD......IM POSTING BACK UP MY MODELS THAT WERE DELETED FROM PAGE 1. THESE ARE MODELS IVE COMPLETED RECENTLY....I WILL POST LATR MY PICS OF IN PROGRESS STUFF.
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE LOOKING NICE!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 27 2009, 05:36 PM~13131957
> *THOSE ARE LOOKING NICE!!!
> *


darkiside whats up man....thanks a lot bro...i also have this honda civic on da workbench..dont know exatcly what color im going to paint it but it will have a B-16 with a turbo....no doors or trunk opened though.....i believe its a hasegawa kit. i fix up all my cars the way that i would drive them on the street....!!.. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT CIVIC IS GONNA BE DOPE!! I JUST FOUND OUT AND WANTED TO SAY WELCOME TO M.C.B.A BRO!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 9 2009, 04:18 PM~13227158
> *THAT CIVIC IS GONNA BE DOPE!! I JUST FOUND OUT AND WANTED TO SAY WELCOME TO M.C.B.A BRO!!
> *


THANKS BRO I APPRECIATE IT....!!!!.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

yeah about that honda im building.....it is going to be a tamiya red...again...this car is a redo because i wanted to update it a little....i cut the hood open and im puttin in a B-16 with a turbo.....i got pics coming in a cople days....i just need a better camera because hte one i have sucks....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Mar 9 2009, 03:40 PM~13227344
> *THANKS BRO I APPRECIATE IT....!!!!.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> yeah about that honda im building.....it is going to be a tamiya red...again...this car is a redo because i wanted to update it a little....i cut the hood open and im puttin in a B-16 with a turbo.....i got pics coming in a cople days....i just need a better camera because hte one i have sucks....
> *


Carnalito, It was a pleasure meeting you and your Pops at NNL. Great to see you and Pops building. I have four boys and non like to build models just date them.

Your builds are looking great.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 9 2009, 04:54 PM~13227472
> *Carnalito, It was a pleasure meeting you and your Pops at NNL. Great to see you and Pops building. I have four boys and non like to build models just date them.
> 
> Your builds are looking great.
> *


Same here.....you are pretty cool peoples too. that mexican food up there isnt as bad as you guys say it is bro. 

i heard u are buiding again......i like the bombas also so i have some coming with artillerys and some more rides... :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 27 2009, 12:40 PM~13129511
> *MY BAD......IM POSTING BACK UP MY MODELS THAT WERE DELETED FROM PAGE 1. THESE ARE MODELS IVE COMPLETED RECENTLY....I WILL POST LATR MY PICS OF IN PROGRESS STUFF.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDES BRO


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks MC562....u have some clean builds too... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup homie, rides looking clean...

like to see how that civic comes out.....

I'll send you some pics of some honda motors I've built in the past, both turbocharged and with nitrous systems, some were street cars and some were drag cars in the late 90's.....


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

WELCOME 2 LIL ESE. I WUZ ABOUT 2 TELL U I COULDN'T C SHIT BUT I KN C THEM NOW. U GOT SOME NICE RIDES. KEEP US POSTED ON UR FUTURE PROJECTS. I HAVEN'T BUILT N E THING IN LIKE A YEAR BUT I'M A GET BACK INTO IT LIL BY LIL. ONCE AGAIN WELCOME BRO.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227834
> *WELCOME 2 LIL ESE. I WUZ ABOUT 2 TELL U I COULDN'T C SHIT BUT I KN C THEM NOW. U GOT SOME NICE RIDES. KEEP US POSTED ON UR FUTURE PROJECTS. I HAVEN'T BUILT N E THING IN LIKE A YEAR BUT I'M A GET BACK INTO IT LIL BY LIL. ONCE AGAIN WELCOME BRO.
> 
> *


thanks man.....
:thumbsup: :420:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some damn nice stuff up in here..... welcome to the family homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

clean lookin rides homie ..hope to see more soon.. and welcome to layitlow.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to layitlow bro!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 9 2009, 05:33 PM~13227813
> *wassup homie, rides looking clean...
> 
> like to see how that civic comes out.....
> ...


sweet.....thanks bro...!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Mar 9 2009, 09:32 PM~13231261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS EVERYONE....ESPECIALLY TO THEM OG'S THAT I LOOK UP YO FOR INSPIRATION.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

any progress...?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

finished the trunk area on the 60 impala......time for the shelf..!!!.....i cant wait till my paint jobs are looking shiny....they will definitely be show material then...!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT 60 IS SWEET


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Mar 12 2009, 10:12 PM~13266461
> *finished the trunk area on the 60 impala......time for the shelf..!!!.....i cant wait till my paint jobs are looking shiny....they will definitely be show material then...!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dawg that looks sick man. Keep it up. Oh.... AnD I cannot wait till my paint jobs gloss too. It will come one day homie. Welcome to MCBA as well.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 13 2009, 10:20 AM~13270427
> *Dawg that looks sick man. Keep it up. Oh.... AnD I cannot wait till my paint jobs gloss too. It will come one day homie. Welcome to MCBA as well.
> *


 bos82.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE WORK BRO LOOKS GOOD, I'LL GET THOSE PICS IN A BIT TOO


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2009, 10:47 AM~13270645
> *NICE WORK BRO LOOKS GOOD, I'LL GET THOSE PICS IN A BIT TOO
> *


thanks bro....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice and clean 60 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 13 2009, 12:17 PM~13271498
> *nice and clean 60  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN.....HEY IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU AT NNL.IT GAVE ME A LITTLE MORE INSPIRATION WHEN I LEFT.....I WAS LIKE THE ONLY GUY WITH AN LA DODGERS HAT ON.....


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Mar 13 2009, 01:12 AM~13266461
> *finished the trunk area on the 60 impala......time for the shelf..!!!.....i cant wait till my paint jobs are looking shiny....they will definitely be show material then...!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride. I love the trunk. Is that flocking you used in the trunk? Also where'd you find the 4 way and jack at?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 13 2009, 02:19 PM~13272528
> *Nice ride.  I love the trunk.  Is that flocking you used in the trunk?  Also where'd you find the 4 way and jack at?
> *


thanks bro......i made the trunk area from sheet of styrene and flocked it with black and grey flocking to match the interior. the jack and four way both came from the mercury kit with the red merc on the box...its a customizing series from amt...!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Mar 13 2009, 12:00 PM~13271911
> *THANKS MAN.....HEY IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU AT NNL.IT GAVE ME A LITTLE MORE INSPIRATION WHEN I LEFT.....I WAS LIKE THE ONLY GUY WITH AN LA DODGERS HAT ON.....
> *



 I MEMBER YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Mar 13 2009, 12:12 AM~13266461
> *finished the trunk area on the 60 impala......time for the shelf..!!!.....i cant wait till my paint jobs are looking shiny....they will definitely be show material then...!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride ! a little newer then what POPP'S builds but he should be proud ~ this ride is clean and sets just right !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT IS SICK BRO!!! TRUNK LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Mar 13 2009, 05:08 PM~13273931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas... :biggrin: 

darkside my trunk area was pissing me off cause i really wanted to put pumps and wire it with solder fro air lines and add some batteries and make it a little more lowriderish, but i had issues with the size of the air lines so i kinda wimped out and decided to go stock with it...maybe next time i will use that idea for another car.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HELL IT STILL LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE!! I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN WITH THE PUMPS. I GOTTA DO ALL THAT TO THE 63.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 13 2009, 07:07 PM~13274843
> *HELL IT STILL LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE!! I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN WITH THE PUMPS. I GOTTA DO ALL THAT TO THE 63.
> *


im doing a 63 as we speak.....but its one of the older kits with one bottom.....but i kinda spruced it up a bit and cut the trunk and added wires and little other goodie...........................now i know what everyone is going to say......i want some pictures....i just built this sweet looking photobox and i can take all my pics there....that photobox only costed about 6 bucks for the supplies too.!! so i will have some pics coming tonight or morning..!! :biggrin: :biggrin: oh yeah and thanks for da compliments bro. i just peeped at your 63 and those doors are pretty sweet..!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

that 60 was clean....

what's new on the table?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 14 2009, 04:38 AM~13570214
> *that 60 was clean....
> 
> what's new on the table?
> *


X2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

my first build...that i took serious anyway...need some pointers for using bare metal?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

paint job looks sick homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 29 2009, 01:16 AM~13725462
> *paint job looks sick homie
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 28 2009, 12:08 PM~13716491
> *my first build...that i took serious anyway...need some pointers for using bare metal?
> 
> 
> ...


That ride is clean Phil.  
Its easy to bar-metal Once you see how it done. one of these days when you got some time stop by homie I will show you. :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

damn its been a while since i posted but................oh well heres what i gotz right now...BIG THANKS to marky mark for the resin boot.  .....still need to clear and do some more work to the motor, interior, also i havent decided on what im going to put in the trunk...OH YEAH THIS IS MY FIRST PAINTJOB WITH OUR NEW AIRBRUSH GUN...IT WORKS GREAT...HOPEFULLY THE CLEAR COAT WILL COME OUT GOOD TOO....THE COLOR IS HOK SHIMRIN APPLE RED AND HOK SHIMRIN SNOWHITE PEARL....


















also just a very quick build.....nothing special in this build.....straight box stock except for wheels and tires and i cut the fog lights from the front bumper...probably a wired nos tank and an engine from the 62 pontiac catalina....im not into really anything but chevys but this is a build that will hopefully get me more acquainted with my airbrush weapon... this one will go gloss black. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dem builds look good bro!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@May 26 2009, 07:16 PM~14007354
> *damn its been a while since i posted but................oh well heres what i gotz right now...BIG THANKS to marky mark for the resin boot.   .....still need to clear and do some more work to the motor, interior, also i havent decided on what im going to put in the trunk...OH YEAH THIS IS MY FIRST PAINTJOB WITH OUR NEW AIRBRUSH GUN...IT WORKS GREAT...HOPEFULLY THE CLEAR COAT WILL COME OUT GOOD TOO....THE COLOR IS HOK SHIMRIN APPLE RED AND HOK SHIMRIN SNOWHITE PEARL....
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good brutha! i need a stang kit like that so i can do 1 of my real 1:1 stang,looks like the same year..mine is an 85!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@May 26 2009, 08:16 PM~14007354
> *damn its been a while since i posted but................oh well heres what i gotz right now...BIG THANKS to marky mark for the resin boot.   .....still need to clear and do some more work to the motor, interior, also i havent decided on what im going to put in the trunk...OH YEAH THIS IS MY FIRST PAINTJOB WITH OUR NEW AIRBRUSH GUN...IT WORKS GREAT...HOPEFULLY THE CLEAR COAT WILL COME OUT GOOD TOO....THE COLOR IS HOK SHIMRIN APPLE RED AND HOK SHIMRIN SNOWHITE PEARL....
> 
> 
> ...


SUPP HOMIE DAMM THE RIDES ARE LOOKING REALLY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 26 2009, 10:49 PM~14009752
> *SUPP HOMIE DAMM THE RIDES ARE LOOKING REALLY GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


X2. That red is gonna pop.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THANKS HOMIES......GOT IT CLEARED YESTERDAY AND IT DRIED VERY FAST SO I MOCKED IT UP FOR AN UPDATE PIC.....BETTER PICS WHEN IT GETS FINISHED......ALSO I WANTED TO TELL EVERYONE THAT DOESNT HAVE AN AIRBRUSH TO GO AND GET ONE ASAP....THAT IS LIKE THE BEST THING IVE WASTED MY MONEY ON IN THE PAST COUPLE OF YEARS....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 28 2009, 09:08 PM~13716491
> *my first build...that i took serious anyway...need some pointers for using bare metal?
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, this is amazing!!! :0 :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@May 29 2009, 10:56 AM~14037011
> *THANKS HOMIES......GOT IT CLEARED YESTERDAY AND IT DRIED VERY FAST SO I MOCKED IT UP FOR AN UPDATE PIC.....BETTER PICS WHEN IT GETS FINISHED......ALSO I WANTED TO TELL EVERYONE THAT DOESNT HAVE AN AIRBRUSH TO GO AND GET ONE ASAP....THAT IS LIKE THE BEST THING IVE WASTED MY MONEY ON IN THE PAST COUPLE OF YEARS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE COMBO HOMIE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@May 29 2009, 11:56 AM~14037011
> *THANKS HOMIES......GOT IT CLEARED YESTERDAY AND IT DRIED VERY FAST SO I MOCKED IT UP FOR AN UPDATE PIC.....BETTER PICS WHEN IT GETS FINISHED......ALSO I WANTED TO TELL EVERYONE THAT DOESNT HAVE AN AIRBRUSH TO GO AND GET ONE ASAP....THAT IS LIKE THE BEST THING IVE WASTED MY MONEY ON IN THE PAST COUPLE OF YEARS....
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin nice homie and yeah when you use a good airbrush you never look back at cans except for maybe primer


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 30 2009, 01:29 AM~14044372
> *fuckin nice homie and yeah when you use a good airbrush you never look back at cans except for maybe primer
> *


thanks mane, i just cleared another one today.....i should post it....??...who thinks i should....it is a nissan skyline and it is white....pretty much stock...?...naw jus playin ill upload the pics as soon as it dries....should be no less than 2 hours.....thats why i like using the airbrush also.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Its lookin sick homeboy!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 30 2009, 10:48 PM~14050365
> *Its lookin sick homeboy!!!
> *


gracias :biggrin: will post tommorow afternoon... :420:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job on your rides Bro they are looking killer.......


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@May 29 2009, 10:56 AM~14037011
> *THANKS HOMIES......GOT IT CLEARED YESTERDAY AND IT DRIED VERY FAST SO I MOCKED IT UP FOR AN UPDATE PIC.....BETTER PICS WHEN IT GETS FINISHED......ALSO I WANTED TO TELL EVERYONE THAT DOESNT HAVE AN AIRBRUSH TO GO AND GET ONE ASAP....THAT IS LIKE THE BEST THING IVE WASTED MY MONEY ON IN THE PAST COUPLE OF YEARS....
> 
> 
> ...


coming out clean homie


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 31 2009, 03:01 PM~14054291
> *coming out clean homie
> *


thanks bro....

something else i have in the works....wish i had bought one of those resin r33 motors for it though....box stock build here except for the seats in the inside...i got them from a diecrap and they look real good inside....and lowered the suspension. i think this is a primer white if im not mistaken also....with clear that i just shot a couple days ago. hope you guys like my rice rocket....there will be more to come in the future...i really love hondas, acuras etc....










oh yeah i put a harness bar right behind the front seats for the harness...i used solder wire to replicate that because it is very easy to bend..


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

looks good bro. nothing wrong with tuners in my book.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 31 2009, 05:55 PM~14055376
> *looks good bro. nothing wrong with tuners in my book.
> *


HAHA thanks bro..!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Skyline looks sick bro!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Rides are looking good Rook. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2009, 07:49 PM~14056321
> *Rides are looking good Rook. Keep up the good work.
> *


thanks bro......  

PAINTJOBS ARE STEADILY GETTING BETTER......  ....thanks to you bro..!

....heres another wip im doing...it is a 63 impala.....the color is tru blue pearl from house of kolors over a orion silver basecoat.  ......the interior will be two toned as well but still a few more days work left on this one....this car was in primer stage for a while and i was scared to paint it cause i paint sucky...hahaha...im gettin better though...thats my plan....to get my one coat and two tone paint jobs down and once i do that and they look like glass i will be happy. and can move on to the next stage. i never knew plastic models would keep me sooooo interested.....

..SOME PROGRESS PICS BEFORE I CLEAR.....I MIGHT CLEAR IT TONIGHT WHO KNOWS STILL HAVE A LITTLE MORE.....  I CLEARED THE DASH AND IT REALLY POPS IT IS LIKE A DODGER BLUE COLOR. ...................... ENJOY MC562........... :biggrin: :biggrin:  



















THANKS FOR LOOKING AND ALL COMMENTS WELCOME...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass bro!! Nice colors!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 31 2009, 06:55 PM~14055376
> *looks good bro. nothing wrong with tuners in my book.
> *


  as long as your building 

build what u want :cheesy:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 14 2009, 09:35 PM~14190995
> *  as long as your building
> 
> build what u want  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: thats what i heard.....probably gonna pop out another kit in a couple days too...probably my honda civic hatchback.....thats the reason i put it away because the paint job sucks but i went to COAST AIRBRUSH here in california and bought many colors to paint with.....  thanks for even lookin bro.

hood has been cleared but not detailed....


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

OH YEAH....ANYONE PLEASE HELP IF U CAN....PM ME IF U CAN SELL ME OR JUST BE A GOOD CHRISTIAN AND SEND ME FOR FREE SOME TWO PRONG KNOCKOFFS BECAUSE I WAS PUTTING MY WHEELS ON THE CAR AND ONE CENTER KNOCKOFF FLEW OFF SOMEWHERE AND I CANT FIND IT...LET ME KNOW THANKS...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

the cars are looking firme matt i like that blue on the impala..... im sure i have some knock offs around here somewhere ill dig them out and you can have them bro.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Mar 12 2009, 10:12 PM~13266461
> *finished the trunk area on the 60 impala......time for the shelf..!!!.....i cant wait till my paint jobs are looking shiny....they will definitely be show material then...!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice 60 :thumbsup: 
where can i get one


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jun 14 2009, 10:28 PM~14191554
> *nice 60 :thumbsup:
> where can i get one
> *


thanks bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 14 2009, 10:25 PM~14191528
> *the cars are looking firme matt i like that blue on the impala..... im sure i have some knock offs around here somewhere ill dig them out and you can have them bro.
> *


thanks a lot man......i appreciate it...!!!!!!..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

no problem bro you still got my #???? pm me if you dont and give me a call tomorrow.....


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 15 2009, 12:14 AM~14192325
> *no problem bro you still got my #???? pm me if you dont and give me a call tomorrow.....
> *


yup....i got it...thanks again...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 27 2009, 06:39 PM~13132475
> *darkiside whats up man....thanks a lot bro...i also have this honda civic on da workbench..dont know exatcly what color im going to paint it but it will have a B-16 with a turbo....no doors or trunk opened though.....i believe its a hasegawa kit. i fix up all my cars the way that i would drive them on the street....!!.. uffin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass '62 impala bro! but foil that windsheild frame and sidewing windows! as for your civic kit... that's a Tamiya kit. made in japan, lucky u got it without having 2 pay like $30.00 for shipping!!! LOL i got 3 of em!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 15 2009, 12:53 AM~14192451
> *clean ass '62 impala bro! but foil that windsheild frame and sidewing windows! as for your civic kit... that's a Tamiya kit.  made in japan, lucky u got it without having 2 pay like $30.00 for shipping!!! LOL  i got 3 of em!
> *


thanks a lot....that 62 was one many builds to come so i dont want to go back...it shows my progress as a builder...  .....but i know i should have foiled the window frame..  .....as for my civic.....it is a hasegawa kit i think..i bought it at a swapmeet here for ten bucks... :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 15 2009, 06:25 PM~14199716
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP THEM COMING
> *


GRACIAS !!!!!

I THINK I WANT TO START ON THIS 95 CHEVY BLAZER PROMO uffin: .......DONT KNOW WHAT COLOR....JUST KNOW THAT I WANT IT SLAMMED TO THE FLOOR....AND I THINK THESE IROKS ARE PERFECT..>!!...THANKS PEGASUS...LOL


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

still got the knock offs bro i called you last nite but i was told you were not home. hit me up if you want to meet up i think im going to biggs house after work


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Good start to that blazer bro, wheels really set it off. Im still waitin on paint for mine too. Seems they are becoming more popular :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking builds man.Nice dime blazer as well.Nothing looks better on a dime then a set of Irocz.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Jun 16 2009, 06:07 PM~14210438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot bro....makes me wanna go work in the shop now....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro U got that rite. I got parts coming for mine on sat. I think Im gonna build a fully custom frame for it though. :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 17 2009, 02:39 PM~14219735
> *Dam bro U got that rite. I got parts coming for mine on sat. I think Im gonna build a fully custom frame for it though.  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE WE CAN GET TOGETHER BRO AND MAKE ONE OF THOSE FRAMES FOR MINES.....I WOULD LOVE TO LEARN HOW TO BUILD THOSE FRAMES.....CAUSE I WANTED TO OPEN UP THE HOOD ON THE BLAZER BUT THE CHASSIS IS WAHTS FUCKEN ME UP....!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea bro, its actually not that hard jus the bodoing of the gaps is a pain in the ass. I'd b glad to show u though :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 17 2009, 02:51 PM~14219852
> *Yea bro, its actually not that hard jus the bodoing of the gaps is a pain in the ass. I'd b glad to show u though :biggrin:
> *


cool.....gracias....


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Well sence I have been in this section the most I figured I should post some pics... Here is a 49 Merc that I did in a hotrod style theme... It won 1st in a contest back in March 2008... :biggrin: 

I have been building for 5 years so far and love it!!! I have a display case full of cars, I have to get some pics for you guys. But Most of them are Muscle cars or race cars.  










































Any comments?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Jun 18 2009, 10:46 AM~14228775
> *Well sence I have been in this section the most I figured I should post some pics... Here is a 49 Merc that I did in a hotrod style theme... It won 1st in a contest back in March 2008...  :biggrin:
> 
> I have been building for 5 years so far and love it!!! I have a display case full of cars, I have to get some pics for you guys. But Most of them are Muscle cars or race cars.
> ...



Ya make ur own topic thread and stop posting in tohers topics!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 18 2009, 10:52 AM~14228835
> *Ya make ur own topic thread and stop posting in tohers topics!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry had to laugh tell them marky mark (shake and bake)......


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 18 2009, 12:07 PM~14228961
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry had to laugh tell them marky mark (shake and bake)......
> *


lol Sorry, I completly thought this was for "Newer" lil members.... I didnt even see this was rookie from cali's topic...

I'll go sit in the corner now


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Jun 18 2009, 11:12 AM~14229023
> *lol Sorry, I completly thought this was for "Newer" lil members.... I didnt even see this was rookie from cali's topic...
> 
> I'll go sit in the corner now
> *


its all good after taking a 30 min. corner brake take your dunce hat off and start your own topic and its all good bro just dont let it happen again :twak: :nono: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 18 2009, 12:26 PM~14229171
> *its all good after taking a 30 min. corner brake take your dunce hat off and start your own topic and its all good bro just dont let it happen again  :twak:  :nono:  :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *



Cool, I'll make my own topic sometime tonight... 

It wont happen again :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 18 2009, 12:43 PM~14229990
> *
> *


why you mad matt lol you better get that name changed bro lol........ and when you want to come get your knock offs ?????????/


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

can the administrator contact me about a name change......PLEASE....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 18 2009, 12:45 PM~14230020
> *can the administrator contact me about a name change......PLEASE....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 18 2009, 12:45 PM~14230020
> *can the administrator contact me about a name change......PLEASE....
> *


 why dont you hit up the admin about it?????


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

who do i need to contact.....!!!!!!!!...who is the administator...???


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 18 2009, 12:57 PM~14230143
> *who do i need to contact.....!!!!!!!!...who is the administator...???
> *


ask here


All site related questions or comments: 


[email protected]


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/help.shtml


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 18 2009, 01:57 PM~14230143
> *who do i need to contact.....!!!!!!!!...who is the master...???
> *


SHO-NUFF!!!









:biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 18 2009, 02:05 PM~14230231
> *http://www.layitlow.com/help.shtml
> *


i tried that already.............AND WHOEVER THE ADMINISTRATOR IS MUST NOT BE DOING HIS JOB BECAUSE IVE SENT HIM AN EMAIL CONCERNING THIS ISSUE WHEN THE LAST GUY POSTED IN THIS THREAD...AND NOTHING HAS HAPPENED....I DONT THINK THERE IS EVEN AN ADMINISTRATOR HERE....!!!...ITS COOL.....IM NOT TRIPPIN...I WILL LIVE...


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 18 2009, 02:07 PM~14230263
> *SHO-NUFF!!!
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON SHO-NUFF GET ON YOUR JOB....!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 18 2009, 01:08 PM~14230271
> *i tried that already.............AND WHOEVER THE ADMINISTRATOR IS MUST NOT BE DOING HIS JOB BECAUSE IVE SENT HIM AN EMAIL CONCERNING THIS ISSUE WHEN THE LAST GUY POSTED IN THIS THREAD...AND NOTHING HAS HAPPENED....I DONT THINK THERE IS EVEN AN ADMINISTRATOR HERE....!!!...ITS COOL.....IM NOT TRIPPIN...I WILL LIVE...
> *


just start a new account them bro!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

nice builds :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 22 2009, 06:18 AM~14260347
> *nice builds  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro......your 59 impala should be one of my next builds......  ...i cant wait to do that one...!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

heres what is on the workbench....the 63, 55, and the civic baby....did a little work on each today..!..TIRED NOW...ENJOY..AND GOOD AND CONSTRUCTIVE COMMENTS ALWAYS WELCOMED HERE...!!!.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE CIVIC....COMIN OUT AS I PLANNED....!..I KNOW ITS HARD TO SEE BUT IT IS A RED COLOR...!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Civic is lookin really clean bro!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

GOTTA LOVE THEM RICE ROCKETS. LOOKS NICE BRO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for the good comments....keep em coming its making me build more...!!!!!




and a questiion for someone when is the show up north....can someone post up a date on when it is....thanks......!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 25 2009, 12:14 AM~14291587
> *thanks for the good comments....keep em coming its making me build more...!!!!!
> and a questiion for someone when is the show up north....can someone post up a date on when it is....thanks......!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea i wanna know 2 hopefully by that da 58 is gona be finshed :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 24 2009, 08:35 PM~14289106
> *heres what is on the workbench....the 63, 55, and the civic baby....did a little work on each today..!..TIRED NOW...ENJOY..AND GOOD AND CONSTRUCTIVE COMMENTS ALWAYS WELCOMED HERE...!!!.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE CIVIC....COMIN OUT AS I PLANNED....!..I KNOW ITS HARD TO SEE BUT IT IS A RED COLOR...!!
> ...



:0 where'd you find that kit! i have been looking for it and the coupe in that year! :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKIG REALLY GOOD HOMIE LOVE THE COLOR


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

i bought it at a model car show swapmeet....it was for only ten bucks....to be honest this was the only one i have seen at a swapmeet. but you can probably get one online....!....i have seen a 1992 4 door civic coupe...also ive seen a 94 4 door accord....also they have the crx kit and i dont know what else.....im sure there is many more...!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 25 2009, 09:01 AM~14293707
> *i bought it at a model car show swapmeet....it was for only ten bucks....to be honest this was the only one i have seen at a swapmeet. but you can probably get one online....!....i have seen a 1992 4 door civic coupe...also ive seen a 94 4 door accord....also they have the crx kit and i dont know what else.....im sure there is many more...!!
> *


i have a 96 coupe, i have seen the 92-95 coupes but never seen a hatchback!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

cool.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 25 2009, 08:01 AM~14293707
> *i bought it at a model car show swapmeet....it was for only ten bucks....to be honest this was the only one i have seen at a swapmeet. but you can probably get one online....!....i have seen a 1992 4 door civic coupe...also ive seen a 94 4 door accord....also they have the crx kit and i dont know what else.....im sure there is many more...!!
> *


i've seen this one go for some big time cash, pretty rare model from what i here.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

damn i should have bought it when i seen it...the guy wanted like 20 bucks....i thought that was a lot......damn..>!....next time i kno..!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yea the four door civic from Hasegawa goes for some decent money.. I sold mine a few years ago for 50.. Ive seen them hit alot more on ebay.. The hatch you have looks like the haswegawa one.. If it is be super careful when you polish it out the a pillars are super thin and break real easy..


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 25 2009, 06:29 PM~14299431
> *yea the four door civic from Hasegawa goes for some decent money.. I sold mine a few years ago for 50.. Ive seen them hit alot more on ebay.. The hatch you have looks like the haswegawa one.. If it is be super careful when you polish it out the a pillars are super thin and break real easy..
> *


LOL, TOO LATE......ONE BROKE ALREADY....FIXED IT THOUGH...~!!!....SHOULDVE TOLD ME SOONER...!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry man.. wished i would have seen it sooner.. Back when i did alot of tuners we all put a small strip of metal in behind those to make them a little tougher.. Even then they were a pain to mess with..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 24 2009, 07:35 PM~14289106
> *heres what is on the workbench....the 63, 55, and the civic baby....did a little work on each today..!..TIRED NOW...ENJOY..AND GOOD AND CONSTRUCTIVE COMMENTS ALWAYS WELCOMED HERE...!!!.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE CIVIC....COMIN OUT AS I PLANNED....!..I KNOW ITS HARD TO SEE BUT IT IS A RED COLOR...!!
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD MATT!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THANKS MARKY MARK....I HAD THE HOOD HINGED SUICIDE, BUT I DID NOT LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKED...I WILL TRY TO HINGE IT THE STOCK WAY NOW, I WANT THIS CAR TO REPLICATE A SPOON CIVIC......FOR ALL OF YOU HONDAMANIACS.
OH YEAH DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME CARBON FIBER...>!!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

ScaleMotorsports does some real nice CF sheets.. IMO there the best ones out there..They have regular cf, kevlar, cf with colors, and much more..


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A ROOK WHERE THEM LOWRIDERS AT ??


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 25 2009, 07:19 PM~14299929
> *ScaleMotorsports does some real nice CF sheets.. IMO there the best ones out there..They have regular cf, kevlar, cf with colors, and much more..
> *


THANKS....IT WAS ALREADY SAVED ON MY FAVORITES LIST...!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 25 2009, 08:01 PM~14300385
> *A ROOK WHERE THEM LOWRIDERS AT ??
> *


I GOT ONLY THIS ONE ON DA BENCH AT THE MOMENT....HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS......ITS THE 63 IMPALA...1 COAT OF CLEAR....NEXT WILL WET SAND AND CLEAR AGAIN...THEN CLEAR AGAIN....THANKS FOR LOOKING....!

motor is the one from the 67 impala. with 427 heads from a 39 chevy. fuel line. will have coolant hoses and wired battery cable.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

<----------hondaManiac


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 26 2009, 12:07 AM~14301253
> *I GOT ONLY THIS ONE ON DA BENCH AT THE MOMENT....HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS......ITS THE 63 IMPALA...1 COAT OF CLEAR....NEXT WILL WET SAND AND CLEAR AGAIN...THEN CLEAR AGAIN....THANKS FOR LOOKING....!
> 
> motor is the one from the 67 impala. with 427 heads from a 39 chevy. fuel line. will have coolant hoses and wired battery cable.
> ...


 Looks real clean Homie ....very nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 26 2009, 12:46 PM~14307449
> *Looks real clean Homie ....very nice... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks eastside1989....!

...this build is taking forever...ill be happy when it is done...flocked interior today and trunk area...not doing anything special in da trunk. got a photoetched impala badge that needs to go on the rear quarter panels. had to move the motor back more towards the firewall because it was too fas. (as you can see in the pics). firewall from a 62 catalina. gotta put another coat of white paint on the front seats because they started life out as RED seats so it was hard to cover..but i got it. will post more pics when it is complete..!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 26 2009, 12:35 PM~14307337
> *<----------hondaManiac
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 that shit is clean.....!!......good job....what does the motor look like....more pics.>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

SOON :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 26 2009, 10:58 PM~14312528
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: I THINK I GOT THIS AT THE SAME SHOW YOU GOT YOUR CIVIC AT.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

got a lil something done on my 63....thats NOT in the impala build off..!!!!...  
comments are welcomed..!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo matt that shit is looking tight as hell so far bro...good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior looks clean as fuck bro!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THANKS/...>!>!!!!!!!!!!!!!IM OFF TO SLEEP...MORE UPDATES TOMMOROW.


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Great lookin interior dude


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THANKS,.....I WORKED REALLY HARD ON IT...!!!!!....ITS FINALLY COMPLETED....BUT IM BOOTLEGGING SOMEONES INTERNET CONNETION RIGHT NOW SO ILL POST UP SOME PICS WHEN I CAN...!..THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 29 2009, 05:39 PM~14332854
> *NICE WORK HOMIE
> *


GRACIAS...


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

HERE IT IS FELLAS......ALMOST COMPLETED ..STILL NEED TO STRIP THE FRONT BUMPER AND GRILLE AND ALCLAD IT BECAUSE I WAS UNHAPPY WITH THE MOLD LINE ON THE SIDE OF THE BUMPER. AND I ALSO HAVE TO PAINT THE TAILIGHTS RED. THATS IT I THINK..JUST WANTED TO TAKE SOME OUTSIDE PICS TO SEE HOW IT LOOKEDED...!!>..THANKS FOR LOOKING...!!......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that looks clean bro 
Good shit!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice color Homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey rookie trey looks dammmmmmn sweeeeeet homie keep it up


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 30 2009, 02:19 PM~14342363
> *hey rookie trey looks dammmmmmn sweeeeeet homie keep it up
> *


x2


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

looks good dawg! looks like my blue 63! did you copy me? haha...jk :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

hey owenhart714......thats crazy you mentioned that because.....when i was looking in your thread the other day....i told my dad....this guy is building almost all or the same models as me....and in the same colors....hahahahaha.. so that is funny you put that..thanks for the comments bro. have a good one homie....oh yeah and post some more of those clean ass tuners......


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

and thanks everyone else for the good words....!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 24 2009, 09:35 PM~14289106
> *heres what is on the workbench....the 63, 55, and the civic baby....did a little work on each today..!..TIRED NOW...ENJOY..AND GOOD AND CONSTRUCTIVE COMMENTS ALWAYS WELCOMED HERE...!!!.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE CIVIC....COMIN OUT AS I PLANNED....!..I KNOW ITS HARD TO SEE BUT IT IS A RED COLOR...!!
> ...


this is nice you guys got me wanting to build a import


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

[/quote]

tre came out sweet, now show Marcus how to finish his tre..............


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2009, 06:37 PM~14344921
> *this is nice you guys got me wanting to build a import
> *


that would be a good idea....your skills are up there so i know the motor will be detailed....i think you should do it..!!!!

thanks for the comments.................


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro that 6-tre is clean bro. The paint work is sick man good work


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 30 2009, 10:15 PM~14346850
> *that would be a good idea....your skills are up there so i know the motor will be detailed....i think you should do it..!!!!
> 
> thanks for the comments.................
> *



thanks bro i have a couple ill get to someday like my ladys si

just keep busting out these dope builds the 63 is off the hook homie  cant wait to see the hatch done


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2009, 11:32 PM~14348386
> *thanks bro i have a couple ill get to someday like my ladys si
> 
> just keep busting out these dope builds the 63 is off the hook homie   cant wait to see the hatch done
> *


thanks a lot bro i appreciate it.....the six tre is alright....the clear isnt glass smooth but it is definitely a step up from my last model i did....so im happy with the results......as long as i keep getting better and better thats cool with me.!!!!...doing this is actually fun....some people get all mad over something not coming out perfect but its not somethignto stress about. JUST DO IT BETTER NEXT TIME......

and about the civic on bench....all it needs for me to go forward is a TURBO (waiting for the man to pm me...............................still wating) then i will put that bad boy together.....i made a turbo but i think i like those resin ones better....ill post a pic later of the turbo i have....!!!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dont worry bro! i got your back, Im getting the turbos casted today and i will hook you with the pricing! i will keep you posted!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

gracias.!!!!!!.....im pretty sure if you cast lots of them people on here will buy em up.......actually i know it...!....just cats lots of them...!!...thanks again bro.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

>


tre came out sweet, now show Marcus how to finish his tre..............
[/quote]
VERY CLEAN WORK HOMIE


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 1 2009, 09:46 AM~14351477
> *thanks a lot bro i appreciate it.....the six tre is alright....the clear isnt glass smooth but it is definitely a step up from my last model i did....so im happy with the results......as long as i keep getting better and better thats cool with me.!!!!...doing this is actually fun....some people get all mad over something not coming out perfect but its not somethignto stress about. JUST DO IT BETTER NEXT TIME......
> and about the civic on bench....all it needs for me to go forward is a TURBO (waiting for the man to pm me...............................still wating) then i will put that bad boy together.....i made a turbo but i think i like those resin ones better....ill post a pic later of the turbo i have....!!!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD .


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 30 2009, 01:43 PM~14342028
> *HERE IT IS FELLAS......ALMOST COMPLETED ..STILL NEED TO STRIP THE FRONT BUMPER AND GRILLE AND ALCLAD IT BECAUSE I WAS UNHAPPY WITH THE MOLD LINE ON THE SIDE OF THE BUMPER. AND I ALSO HAVE TO PAINT THE TAILIGHTS RED. THATS IT I THINK..JUST WANTED TO TAKE SOME OUTSIDE PICS TO SEE HOW IT LOOKEDED...!!>..THANKS FOR LOOKING...!!......
> 
> 
> ...


clean paint job bro


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Rookie! i got something better for your civic! Peep out my Sale thread for more info.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 3 2009, 11:28 AM~14372081
> *Hey Rookie! i got something better for your civic! Peep out my Sale thread for more info.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 looks like it could be a b16b or a b18 most likely :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 3 2009, 10:28 AM~14372081
> *Hey Rookie! i got something better for your civic! Peep out my Sale thread for more info.
> 
> 
> ...



THATS NICE....CHECK THIS OUT...!!....AND I DIDNT WANT TO SHOW IT TO EVERYONE BUT YOU MADE ME....THIS WILL BE GOING IN THE CIVIC....MAYBE WILL PUT A CARBON FIBER PLUG COVER NOW....GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT A LITTLE DIFFERENT THAN YOURS....HAHAHA....SEEMS LIKE WE GOT THE SAME STUFF THAT WERE DOING AS FAR AS MODELS...LOL.

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE RIGHT NOW...JUST STARTED ON IT....MADE THE INTAKE MANIFOLD SO I CAN STICK MY TURBO CHARGER ON TOP...!....MORE PICS WHEN FINISHED.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, you keep getting better and better.....great job on the rides....keep um comin.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 3 2009, 11:54 AM~14372783
> *Man, you keep getting better and better.....great job on the rides....keep um comin.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: THANKS MIKE.....MUCH APPRECIATED....AND TO EVERYONE ELSE THAT HAS POSTED AND I HAVENT THANKED....MC562, AND CALVERAS63, AND PANCHO. THANKS AGAIN FELLAS.!!!!....IM WORKING ON A 58 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE SO I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED FO SHO.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

HERES A SHOT OF THE BACK OF THE 63....GOT THE TAILIGHTS PAINTED AND SOME CUSTOM MADE PIPES MADE. AND OH YEAH WOULD LIKE TO THANK OLSKOOL FOR THE LICENSE PLATES...TOP NOTCH WORK MAN...!!!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

heres whats on the bench.......put the 55 chevy away because i need a front windshield.............. 

my 58 impala ragtop most likely will be with a continental kit and some stock 58 skirts and an old school original color paint job. oh yeah it will have original hubcaps with modelhaus white walls from pegausus. stock height. 

got the final coat of primer on it and need it sanded and then color put on...will try to finish this one before diego on august 9th.......BACK TO THE BENCH....MORE PICS TOMMORROW. THANKS FOR LOOKING. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good start. But the trunk line is different on the convertibles. U can still fix it b4 u paint.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

gracias smallz....will fix it asap..!!...i thought the boot and trunk were a little off...just didnt know what it was....thanks again bro..!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 23 2009, 01:24 PM~14561502
> *Good start. But the trunk line is different on the convertibles. U can still fix it b4 u paint.
> *


nice catch Marcus....

rides looking good......gonna have to take the Rookie part off your name soon..


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 23 2009, 10:59 PM~14567075
> *nice catch Marcus....
> 
> rides looking good......gonna have to take the Rookie part off your name soon..
> *


I THOUGHT ABOUT THAT. AND NO IM NOT GOING TO CHANGE MY NAME BECAUSE HERE I WILL ALWAYS BE A ROOKIE..I HAVE ONLY BEEN BUILDING A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME...AND THERES SO MUCH GOOD TALENT ON HERE...THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS....ALWAYS CHALLENGING MYSELF IS #1 FOR ME.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 30 2009, 10:43 PM~14342028
> *HERE IT IS FELLAS......ALMOST COMPLETED ..STILL NEED TO STRIP THE FRONT BUMPER AND GRILLE AND ALCLAD IT BECAUSE I WAS UNHAPPY WITH THE MOLD LINE ON THE SIDE OF THE BUMPER. AND I ALSO HAVE TO PAINT THE TAILIGHTS RED. THATS IT I THINK..JUST WANTED TO TAKE SOME OUTSIDE PICS TO SEE HOW IT LOOKEDED...!!>..THANKS FOR LOOKING...!!......
> 
> 
> ...


Paintwork is fresh!! :0 :0  :thumbsup: Looks real good in sunshine


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 24 2009, 03:37 AM~14567950
> *Paintwork is fresh!! :0  :0    :thumbsup: Looks real good in sunshine
> *


thanks siim........and WELCOME TO THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY. REPPIN ESTONIA. THATS COOL.... uffin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

puled this 74 superbeetle cabriolet out of the box. primered it. dont know what color to do yet. but the wheels and tires are from a 1941 chevy truck kit.....will have this done soon. enjoy.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's a nice VW bro!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 24 2009, 01:47 PM~14572130
> *That's a nice VW bro!
> *


thanks chris. :biggrin: ..hopefully it will be ready for the show in diego.....

do you have any ideas on what color to paint it..!.....i need ideas...i was thinkin about painting it a candy organic green ( i have that paint) or a midnight grey. i dunno. :dunno:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

organic green homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 24 2009, 01:56 PM~14572243
> *organic green homie
> *


X2. I was thinking green too :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

nice work homie


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 24 2009, 01:19 PM~14571801
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup bro....you comin down for the san diego show.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

and thanks chris, slash and hoodstar for comments.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 24 2009, 03:13 PM~14573081
> *and thanks chris, slash and hoodstar for comments.....
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 24 2009, 01:31 PM~14571933
> *puled this 74 superbeetle cabriolet out of the box. primered it. dont know what color to do yet. but the wheels and tires are from a 1941 chevy truck kit.....will have this done soon. enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 24 2009, 04:54 PM~14574001
> *looking good homie
> *


thanks man..!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 24 2009, 02:12 PM~14573070
> *sup bro....you comin down for the san diego show.
> *



dont know yet but i want to :biggrin: .


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 24 2009, 04:31 PM~14571933
> *puled this 74 superbeetle cabriolet out of the box. primered it. dont know what color to do yet. but the wheels and tires are from a 1941 chevy truck kit.....will have this done soon. enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


likes that
:thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

U should paint the bug two tone...green on top and white in the middle


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 24 2009, 07:53 PM~14575774
> *U should paint the bug two tone...green on top and white in the middle
> *


X2


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 24 2009, 02:31 PM~14571933
> *puled this 74 superbeetle cabriolet out of the box. primered it. dont know what color to do yet. but the wheels and tires are from a 1941 chevy truck kit.....will have this done soon. enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bug looks good bro. Green with white would be killer.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks darksidecustoms and importmadness and bigdogg323 for the advice....i think green and white would be perfect...!!....and also thanks to dyzcustoms for the nice comments bro...i appreciate it.

put in somme work last night....45 minutes of taping paid off.....i used tamiya tape and it is the best....no runs, no pulling paint off, no sharp edges, no nothing. I RECOMMEND EVErYONE TO USE THIS TAPE IF YOU HAVENT, IT IS A YELLOWISH TAPE. here the pics. enjoy.  :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

that civic is killer....what kit is that?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 28 2009, 09:54 AM~14604002
> *that civic is killer....what kit is that?
> *


THANKS MAN.....THIS KIT IS A HASEGAWA KIT....HERES A PIC OF THE BOX


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn i need to get one.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

YES SIR.....THEY ARE A LOT OF FUN TO DO......NICE LITTLE KIT...ALMOST LIKE A SNAPTITE.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 28 2009, 10:22 AM~14604262
> *YES SIR.....THEY ARE A LOT OF FUN TO DO......NICE LITTLE KIT...ALMOST LIKE A SNAPTITE.
> *


civic looks clean bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 28 2009, 11:39 AM~14603893
> *thanks darksidecustoms and importmadness and bigdogg323 for the advice....i think green and white would be perfect...!!....and also thanks to dyzcustoms for the nice comments bro...i appreciate it.
> 
> put in somme work last night....45 minutes of taping paid off.....i used tamiya tape and it is the best....no runs, no pulling paint off, no sharp edges, no nothing. I RECOMMEND EVErYONE TO USE THIS TAPE IF YOU HAVENT, IT IS A YELLOWISH TAPE. here the pics. enjoy.    :biggrin:
> ...


 :0
damn that looks gooooood


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Jul 28 2009, 10:33 AM~14604344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND THANK YOU DR NITRUS. 

WILL HAVE MORE UPDATES SOON....STILL NEED TO DO THE ENGINE BAY. AND GLUE IT ALL TOGETHER.....HOPE IT IS READY FOR SAN DIEGO.....JUST TRYING TO TAKE AT LEAST TWO OR THREE BUILDS.....SINCE I NEVER ENTER ANY OF MY MODELS IN ANY OF THE SHOWS. 

THANKS FOR LOOKIN FELLAS........


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that Civic looks awesome bro!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 01:37 PM~14606120
> *Damn that Civic looks awesome bro!!
> *


thanks darkside......i did a little sumthin on the interior.....cut out the driver side and passenger side door panels cause they had no detail, and replaced them with interior panels from a REVELL 2 IN 1 93 HONDA CIVIC. got that idea from an article on scale auto.

thanks for lookin'


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

man rookie the civic is clean ! i wish i didn't have everything boxed up right now ! i have 2 revell acura part kits you could use to build the inside engine bay to look real ! if i would have know you were detailing this i would have sent it before i pack all my shit up !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 28 2009, 01:59 PM~14604612
> *:0
> damn that looks gooooood
> *





X-2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 28 2009, 09:39 AM~14603893
> *thanks darksidecustoms and importmadness and bigdogg323 for the advice....i think green and white would be perfect...!!....and also thanks to dyzcustoms for the nice comments bro...i appreciate it.
> 
> put in somme work last night....45 minutes of taping paid off.....i used tamiya tape and it is the best....no runs, no pulling paint off, no sharp edges, no nothing. I RECOMMEND EVErYONE TO USE THIS TAPE IF YOU HAVENT, IT IS A YELLOWISH TAPE. here the pics. enjoy.    :biggrin:
> ...


Looks great bro!! Did you use spray can to do the trim?? Probably some of the best black trim work Ive seen N a while


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 28 2009, 10:39 AM~14603893
> *thanks darksidecustoms and importmadness and bigdogg323 for the advice....i think green and white would be perfect...!!....and also thanks to dyzcustoms for the nice comments bro...i appreciate it.
> 
> put in somme work last night....45 minutes of taping paid off.....i used tamiya tape and it is the best....no runs, no pulling paint off, no sharp edges, no nothing. I RECOMMEND EVErYONE TO USE THIS TAPE IF YOU HAVENT, IT IS A YELLOWISH TAPE. here the pics. enjoy.    :biggrin:
> ...



damn homie that shits bad ass


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 28 2009, 12:39 PM~14603893
> *thanks darksidecustoms and importmadness and bigdogg323 for the advice....i think green and white would be perfect...!!....and also thanks to dyzcustoms for the nice comments bro...i appreciate it.
> 
> put in somme work last night....45 minutes of taping paid off.....i used tamiya tape and it is the best....no runs, no pulling paint off, no sharp edges, no nothing. I RECOMMEND EVErYONE TO USE THIS TAPE IF YOU HAVENT, IT IS A YELLOWISH TAPE. here the pics. enjoy.    :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 very clean...nice ride


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 that shit looks killer bro nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jul 28 2009, 02:01 PM~14606416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really.....?.... thanks you guys...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All your rides are looking good bro.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:tears: :worship: :happysad: 

thanks man..>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

any new updates on the civic?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness+Aug 1 2009, 11:17 AM~14646528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias.....!!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH THESE ARE WORTH......THANKS.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

a Dollar! 









SOLD!

I'll Take them!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 10:01 PM~14699594
> *a Dollar!
> SOLD!
> 
> ...


sold...!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 7 2009, 01:45 PM~14704833
> *sold...!
> *


huh? Are they just the box?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

nah i was just playin bro.......i was originally asking how much they were worth......i bought all threee kits and some aoshima rims for 50 bucks....just wanted to know if i got ripped off or not.....but then i did a little searching and i made out pretty good. those kits run like 25 or 30 bucks each....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

u mayed out pretty good then cause i have two of those ones u have i paid 25 bucks a pop u came up bro nice come up rookie


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 1 2009, 11:17 AM~14646528
> *any new updates on the civic?
> *


updates on the civic. not even close to being finished...lol....will have a scratchbuilt fuel rail and also connecter things on the tubes...!...will have some more pics later on. thanks for lookin fellas.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 7 2009, 04:03 PM~14706031
> *u mayed out pretty good then cause i have two of those ones u have i paid 25 bucks a pop u came up bro nice come up rookie
> *


cool........and i got some aoshima rims....but they are ugly...but thats cool i got some rims for free...!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

heres some more pics....!...updates...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 7 2009, 05:08 PM~14706455
> *heres some more pics....!...updates...
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 7 2009, 05:08 PM~14706455
> *heres some more pics....!...updates...
> 
> 
> ...


Damb Matt this ride is looking bad ass bro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

That motor is off the hook bro, everything is looking good


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Aug 7 2009, 06:09 PM~14706851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks everybody....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ride is lookin clean homie keep up the great work


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

nice dude! that turbo did really made a nice touch to your civic! hope it all fits well! good luck..cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Aug 8 2009, 10:16 PM~14714696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks again for the turbo bro.....and the rest of the goodies you sent....they will put to good use.....and as for the civic i cant wait till its done also....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this civic is going to be sick!!! nice work!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

heres what i got at the show yeasterday....

got these complete kits without the boxes for $5 a piece. 65 impala and a 50 chevy truck...










i got this kit for $10










and i got these kits for $8 a piece. then i got home and opened up the 72 chevelle and i found out that this kit comes with a twin turbo 454.... WOW.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice grabs!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks bro....i even picked up some carbon fiber decals....they are pretty sweet.....my civic will be my next project....im more focused on that one right now.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN, YOU GOT SOME GOOD STUFF AT THE SHOW


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

bargain shopper fo sho. lol.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

heres some updates on the civic.......i wetsanded the whole car again and clearred it again to seal in the carbon fiber that was put on today...carbon fiber wing and hood only. clear coat came out ok...tried to hinge the hood and i couldnt....thanks for lookin guys.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

the civic is lookin good


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 10 2009, 06:16 PM~14729348
> *the civic is lookin good
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 10 2009, 06:12 PM~14729314
> *heres some updates on the civic.......i wetsanded the whole car again and clearred it again to seal in the carbon fiber that was put on today...carbon fiber wing and hood only. clear coat came out ok...tried to hinge the hood and i couldnt....thanks for lookin guys.
> 
> 
> ...


OK??? Dude that clear came out bitchin lol. Whole car looks sik bro, cant wait to c the end result :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THat shit looks hot bro!!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

That carbon fiber is going to set the civic off, can't wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Aug 10 2009, 10:24 PM~14732334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and thanks to you too.... :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

what do you guys think about the stock wheels.>.......?..i like em the best of all the wheels i have..!..heres a pic.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

man homie that is nice. Really nice. Smooth and clean paint. I like it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THEY LOOK GOOD FOR STOCKS. I LIKE IT, GIVES IT THAT SLEEPER LOOK.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good bro!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 21 2009, 09:48 PM~14844090
> *what do you guys think about the stock wheels.>.......?..i like em the best of all the wheels i have..!..heres a pic.
> 
> 
> ...



needs the stocks from the civic si kit or the acura kit but that does look sick homie


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Aug 21 2009, 08:49 PM~14844109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS...!!!!...IM TRYING FOR THAT SLEEPER LOOK.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 22 2009, 06:20 PM~14849946
> *needs the stocks from the civic si kit or the acura kit but that does look sick homie
> *


THESE ONES..?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this civic is looking deadly!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 23 2009, 05:22 PM~14855490
> *this civic is looking deadly!!!!  :cheesy:
> *





x-2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 23 2009, 01:34 PM~14855254
> *THESE ONES..?
> 
> 
> ...



These ones look badass bro


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 23 2009, 02:34 PM~14855254
> *THESE ONES..?
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: your on top of it homie that looks bad ass


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn rookie lookin good homie civic came out sweet ass fuck bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THOSE RIMS LOOK MUCH BETTER BRO


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks everybody.....will try to finish it soon....just working on the engine bay detail...battery. radiator shroud thing. and a few other details..!..i will post more soon.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 24 2009, 10:01 AM~14863342
> *thanks everybody.....will try to finish it soon....just working on the engine bay detail...battery. radiator shroud thing. and a few other details..!..i will post more soon.
> *



LOL. sorry fellas i havent been building much. :buttkick: 

my problem was that i needed a new airbrush. i got a new one recently and i was able to get some progress done. also was waiting on getting some materials for hinging my cars.

HINGED THE DOORS ON MY HONDA FOR THE IMPORT BUILDOFF.








THIS WILL BE THE COLOR. IF I LIKE IT......









this car i just recleared using my new airbrush....it came apart due to poor gluing. so i went ahead and just took it all apart and re-clered it. turned out ten times better. also i bare metal foiled around the windows..>!!! heres a pic..!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Drop top looks good !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work bro!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice 62!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for all the good words fellas...!!!! heres my new airbrush i just got.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 17 2009, 10:50 AM~16009694
> *thanks for all the good words fellas...!!!! heres my new airbrush i just got.
> 
> 
> ...


wat kind is it and how much rookie


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 17 2009, 11:59 AM~16009803
> *wat kind is it and how much rookie
> *



ITS A MASTER G76 AIRBRUSH FROM TCP GLOBAL. AND IT WAS 60.00 PLUS SHIPPING. SHIPPING WAS LIKE 8 BUCKS. ONE DAY DELIVERY. JUST GO TO TCPGLOBAL.COM    I WANTED TO JUST GO AHEAD AND SPEND THE EXTRA COUPLE BUCKS TO GET AN IWATA. BUT HAD TO SHIP MY X-MAS EXCHANGE GIFT TO MY BUDDY. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD MATT!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:biggrin: thanks mark.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 23 2009, 01:34 PM~14855254
> *THESE ONES..?
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 my high school car :cheesy: JDM


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 17 2009, 03:45 PM~16012606
> *ITS A MASTER G76 AIRBRUSH FROM TCP GLOBAL. AND IT WAS 60.00 PLUS SHIPPING. SHIPPING WAS LIKE 8 BUCKS. ONE DAY DELIVERY. JUST GO TO TCPGLOBAL.COM       I WANTED TO JUST GO AHEAD AND SPEND THE EXTRA COUPLE BUCKS TO GET AN IWATA. BUT HAD TO SHIP MY X-MAS EXCHANGE GIFT TO MY BUDDY.  :biggrin:
> *


TKS BRO ILL CHECK IT OUT


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE WORK AS ALWAYS, SON . NOW LETS PUT THAT AIRBRUSH TO WORK ,LOL . IM REALLY PROUD OF THE PROGRESS AND ATTENTION TO DETAIL THAT YOU PUT INTO YOUR BUILDS . IT REALLY SHOWS . KEEP EM COMING ........


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 17 2009, 02:50 PM~16009694
> *thanks for all the good words fellas...!!!! heres my new airbrush i just got.
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of compressor are you useing??


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 21 2009, 03:40 PM~16049376
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *



gracias.  updates laters. hopefully. :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 21 2009, 02:14 PM~16048440
> *what kind of compressor are you useing??
> *



just a regular construction compressor my dad uses for his nail gun.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

heres some udpadates from my workebench, working on the door jambs right now.......dont know if i will finish it in time for the import buildoff deadline but i will finish it eventually.  comments always welcome.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 27 2009, 11:31 PM~16107975
> *heres some udpadates from my workebench, working on the door jambs right now.......dont know if i will finish it in time for the import buildoff deadline but i will finish it eventually.  comments always welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Matt. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 28 2009, 07:51 AM~16109415
> *Looks good Matt.  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

x2!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

X4


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Dec 28 2009, 08:51 AM~16109415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FELLAS........WILL PUT SOME MORE WORK IN TODAY.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That looks good bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Matt!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Dec 28 2009, 01:57 PM~16111724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looks good Matt...


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 28 2009, 11:21 PM~16117859
> *looks good Matt...
> *


thanks bro....


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

while the honda was drying waiting for final coat of paint......i pulled this mustang out and started working on it again.....got some paint on it and set the back wheels in place. wheels and tires are from parts box. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that civic looks good nice jam work


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 11:44 PM~16118159
> *that civic looks good nice jam work
> *


THANKS BRO. HERES ANOTHER PIC....MORE PROGRESS PICS 2MORROW WHEN I GET MORE DONE.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Like that mustang.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2009, 11:28 PM~16118682
> *Like that mustang.
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 3 !  ..............


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

wrong page sorry :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Dec 30 2009, 01:10 PM~16133847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> my friends work...Multi-colored HOK Kandy top :0 ....Magenta..Violette...Oriental Blue....Pink....Flake...Top was from a Glass house...painted 6+ years ago...Im hav him paint me some models.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> damn thats fucking bad !


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Dec 30 2009, 12:10 PM~16133847
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAT SHIT IS WACK. :twak:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Dec 30 2009, 09:10 PM~16133847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! :0 :0 :0


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

heres an update on my 55 chebby. final clear coat has been applied. (yes while it was raining outside). and final assembly is near. sorry fellas all my projects take like a year each to complete. im a slow builder. i will try my best to coplete more builds in 2010. and clean ones too. thanks for lookin.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 19 2010, 09:33 PM~16345327
> *heres an update on my 55 chebby. final clear coat has been applied. (yes while it was raining outside). and final assembly is near. sorry fellas all my projects take like a year each to complete. im a slow builder. i will try my best to coplete more builds in 2010. and clean ones too. thanks for lookin.
> 
> 
> ...



THATS SICK HOMIE :wow:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 07:34 PM~16345338
> *THATS SICK HOMIE :wow:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Came out smooth Matt :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 19 2010, 07:33 PM~16345327
> *heres an update on my 55 chebby. final clear coat has been applied. (yes while it was raining outside). and final assembly is near. sorry fellas all my projects take like a year each to complete. im a slow builder. i will try my best to coplete more builds in 2010. and clean ones too. thanks for lookin.
> 
> 
> ...


Rain?!?! Shit it was like a fuckin monsoon here earlier. Tornado watches and shit.

Nice work on that 55!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice 55.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 19 2010, 09:33 PM~16345327
> *heres an update on my 55 chebby. final clear coat has been applied. (yes while it was raining outside). and final assembly is near. sorry fellas all my projects take like a year each to complete. im a slow builder. i will try my best to coplete more builds in 2010. and clean ones too. thanks for lookin.
> 
> 
> ...


Killer lookin 55.Great color combo.What colors/brand did you use?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 19 2010, 09:33 PM~16345327
> *heres an update on my 55 chebby. final clear coat has been applied. (yes while it was raining outside). and final assembly is near. sorry fellas all my projects take like a year each to complete. im a slow builder. i will try my best to coplete more builds in 2010. and clean ones too. thanks for lookin.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS........ uffin: :420: 


ACES 'N' EIGHTS.... I USED HOK SNOWHITE PEARL AND CANDY APPLE RED. SHIMRIN. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 19 2010, 09:33 PM~16345327
> *heres an update on my 55 chebby. final clear coat has been applied. (yes while it was raining outside). and final assembly is near. sorry fellas all my projects take like a year each to complete. im a slow builder. i will try my best to coplete more builds in 2010. and clean ones too. thanks for lookin.
> 
> 
> ...


i like the color combo!! i might do one in /16th scale the same and juiced too


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice color combo homie looks good


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet paint job..Bro....You got great taste for colors...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 20 2010, 10:17 AM~16349689
> *Sweet paint job..Bro....You got great taste for colors...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





x-2


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice 55 conv its clean man


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THATS BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THANKS EVERYONE..........

HEY I GOTTA QUESTION........

WHATS THE EASIEST METHOD TO STRETCH PEGASUS 520 TIRES.......??????


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

thats a nice color combo, now finish it!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 28 2010, 02:18 PM~16442528
> *THANKS EVERYONE..........
> 
> HEY I GOTTA QUESTION........
> ...


PLACE THEM FLAT DOWN AND PUT A BLOW DRYER TO THEM ABOUT 1/2" AWAY FOR ABOUT 20secs AND WAM PUSH THE RIMS ON. LET THEM COOL. DONT GET THEM TOO HOT THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 29 2010, 02:32 AM~16449004
> *PLACE THEM FLAT DOWN AND PUT A BLOW DRYER TO THEM ABOUT 1/2" AWAY FOR ABOUT 20secs AND WAM PUSH THE RIMS ON. LET THEM COOL. DONT GET THEM TOO HOT THOUGH. :biggrin:
> *



THANKS BRO.....I GOTTA TRY IT OUT AND SEE IF IT WORKS.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 29 2010, 01:22 AM~16448815
> *thats a nice color combo, now finish it!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



LOL. HERE IT IS FINISHED.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 30 2010, 01:54 AM~16455374
> *LOL. HERE IT IS FINISHED.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

looks nice love the colors


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THANKS BRO. I APRECIATE IT...!!! ITS MY FIRST BUILD FOR THE NEW YEAR.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 30 2010, 03:56 AM~16456665
> *THANKS BRO. I APRECIATE IT...!!! ITS MY FIRST BUILD FOR THE NEW YEAR.
> *


off to a great start, i see u use house of kolor paint. do u know anywhere ,where i can find the pastels ? ? ?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 29 2010, 08:57 PM~16456676
> *off to a great start, i see u use house of kolor paint. do u know anywhere ,where i can find the pastels ? ? ?
> *


YOU CAN GET SOME FROM STEVE AT STAR MODELS.....THE BLACK GOLD KIND RIGHT....?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 30 2010, 04:01 AM~16456707
> *YOU CAN GET SOME FROM STEVE AT STAR MODELS.....THE BLACK GOLD KIND RIGHT....?
> *


yeah thats what i been lookin for, i went to coast,they didn't carry it.

i look him up, thanks for the help man.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That 55 is beautiful


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Dammn that is sick


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: 55 came out nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

wow! that is sweet the is one clean 55 love it great job homie.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 30 2010, 01:46 AM~16458758
> *wow! that is sweet the is one clean 55 love it great job homie.
> *


x2, looks really good....u going to the show on Sunday?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 29 2010, 05:54 PM~16455374
> *LOL. HERE IT IS FINISHED.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Very nice bro!  Don't look like no rookie to me...


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 30 2010, 08:39 AM~16459563
> *x2, looks really good....u going to the show on Sunday?
> *


WHAT SHOW..? WHERE AND WHEN BRO...?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Jan 29 2010, 09:22 PM~16456912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. thanks bro. much appreciated.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 29 2010, 06:54 PM~16455374
> *LOL. HERE IT IS FINISHED.
> 
> 
> ...


nice five five Matt. guess I'll put mine away til next year....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

really clean 55 i love the color combo bro


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 29 2010, 06:54 PM~16455374
> *LOL. HERE IT IS FINISHED.
> 
> 
> ...


mice work


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 30 2010, 03:25 PM~16461926
> *mice work
> *



thanks man. just trying to get on everyine elses level......wish i could start doing patterns......!!!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE DOUBLE NICKEL!! HOW DID THAT BLOW DRYER TECH FOR THE TIRES WORK?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 31 2010, 03:50 AM~16466320
> *NICE DOUBLE NICKEL!! HOW DID THAT BLOW DRYER TECH FOR THE TIRES WORK?
> *



yeah it worked perfect bro. thanks...!!! and thanks for the compliments..>!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

heres where im at with the civic.....

painted the black trim.....put the scale motorsports carbon fiber on the hood. two coats of clear.....no more will be applied....i think its shiy enough.....still gotta clear the doors, as well as the back and front lights...and a few other details....then put it together.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 13 2010, 06:23 PM~16604809
> *heres where im at with the civic.....
> 
> painted the black trim.....put the scale motorsports carbon fiber on the hood. two coats of clear.....no more will be applied....i think its shiy enough.....still gotta clear the doors, as well as the back and front lights...and a few other details....then put it together.
> ...


Nice!  Looks like the little fucker that cut me off today!!!  :biggrin: Sick ass work Rookie, Looks realistic...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, where'd you get the carbon fiber???


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks jimbo. i got it at nnl last year..... but hers the company you can order it from online.... its called scalemotorsports.com or try hitting up phatras. hes got everything u need....lol. glad u liked it...i know its not a lowrider lol.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks brother, that stuff's nice! Really adds to the detail of your build! :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great....nice import...


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 13 2010, 08:49 PM~16605411
> *Looks great....nice import...
> *



thanks MIKE i appreciate it.....

HERES AN UPDATE ON MY OTHER CIVIC I PULLED OUT AND WET SANDED AND CLEARED. IM HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS SO I WILL LEAVE IT. WORK STILL NEEDS TO BE DONE ON THE ENGINE BAY TO MAKE IT LOOK MORE REALISTIC. ANY TIPS WOULD BE GREAT..>!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

good lookin civics


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 25 2010, 01:03 AM~16718697
> *thanks MIKE i appreciate it.....
> 
> HERES AN UPDATE ON MY OTHER CIVIC I PULLED OUT AND WET SANDED AND CLEARED. IM HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS SO I WILL LEAVE IT. WORK STILL NEEDS TO BE DONE ON THE ENGINE BAY TO MAKE IT LOOK MORE REALISTIC. ANY TIPS WOULD BE GREAT..>!!!!!!!
> ...



Looks good homie !


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THANKS GUYS..... :h5: :h5:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

heres is my civic finished.......hope you guys like it.......


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce ricer bro, everything looks great :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

NICE! I can actually see this thing zippin' around the streets! :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 26 2010, 11:19 PM~16739354
> *heres is my civic finished.......hope you guys like it.......
> 
> 
> ...


clean civic


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

civics turned out nice Matt......what you working on now?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 26 2010, 11:19 PM~16739354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FOR SALE MAKE OFFERS......


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 29 2010, 06:54 PM~16455374
> *LOL. HERE IT IS FINISHED.
> 
> 
> ...



also for sale..........im not asking for much guys....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 25 2010, 01:03 AM~16718697
> *thanks MIKE i appreciate it.....
> 
> HERES AN UPDATE ON MY OTHER CIVIC I PULLED OUT AND WET SANDED AND CLEARED. IM HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS SO I WILL LEAVE IT. WORK STILL NEEDS TO BE DONE ON THE ENGINE BAY TO MAKE IT LOOK MORE REALISTIC. ANY TIPS WOULD BE GREAT..>!!!!!!!
> ...


im feelin this one!


----------

